# 600KW motor



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

what is wrong with 4 150kw motors?!?


----------



## doginwater (Jul 7, 2016)

nothing, if we can't find one big motor we may end up doing this.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Silly question

What about train motors?
Most (all?) modern trains are electric drive


----------



## ishiwgao (May 5, 2011)

Duncan said:


> What about train motors?
> Most (all?) modern trains are electric drive


something to think about when considering your high speed electric train prototype. one thing to add about electric train motors is that they are also not as light as what electric car motors are, probably for the same reason why industrial motors like Baldor's are heavy. Train operations are for long hours at constantly high speed and high power, so it needs to be a lot beefier than what you might think about an electric car's motor which only runs intermittently at high power.


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Possible other source of motors that big: marine industry. thruster motors, gensets, motors from diesel electric submarines, etc. I know of no specific examples or model numbers but I know that (very) large motors are used in such applications.

BH


----------



## doginwater (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you for the good suggestions about electric train and marine motors, which companies supply motors to those two industries?


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

doginwater said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New user on this forum, I am working for startup company trying to develop a high speed electric train prototype, and we need to find a 600KW electric motor running at 2700rpm. so far I have been looking at motors for electric cars, but they top out at around 150KW, and industrial motors like Baldor are very heavy. Does anyone know if a 600KW electric motor exists for electric vehicle applications?
> 
> Thanks for your input.


Your choice of RPM limits your options substantially. Powerful AC motors like to spin fast. Are you stuck with that RPM? Can you not adjust your gear ratios? If not, your best bet might be 4 YASA 750s stacked together, each driven by a Rinehart PM150DZ. At onesie levels, the motors and controllers will cost about $60,000 even with the Pound having fallen recently.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Sounds fishy to me.

If you are an EV manufacture like Tesla, you do not buy off the shelf motors.
If you are a High Speed Rail manufacture like Bombardier, you do not buy off the shelf motors.


----------



## brinkhamer (Jul 8, 2016)

fyi, the "el" and subway trains have been going through an upgrade to AC, so there might be a surplus car out there. Not exactly high speed, but electric and designed for rails. I think the cars are 600v and have 4 110hp motors. Might try a lower drag body and maybe some reconfiguration for more rpm.

i.e. http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2016/0...d-life-to-retiring-subway-cars_n_9599886.html New York seems to be just shoving them into the ocean.

2 cars would have ~650kw


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Sunking said:


> Sounds fishy to me......


...^^+1....
No credible industrial locomotion designer would need to resort to a diy EV forum to source suitable drive components for a major project like HS rail.
What is the game ?


----------



## doginwater (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi, 

Thank you for your very helpful comment.

I never said I was credible, I am just trying to find a motor to drive a compressor. This is the company I work for: transpod.ca.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

The company seems to be building a hyperloop type system in Canada. How will you be using a compressor?

http://www.transpod.ca/


----------



## doginwater (Jul 7, 2016)

for propulsion.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

doginwater said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your very helpful comment.
> 
> I never said I was credible, I am just trying to find a motor to drive a compressor. This is the company I work for: transpod.ca.


What's your budget? The company I work for could certainly come up with a solution for you, but it won't be cheap at all, many tens of thousands of dollars.

I'm afraid that a solution of that size with your RPM requirements does not have a cheap answer.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I found more information about the hyperloop and the purpose of the compressor:

http://www.gizmag.com/hyperloop-musk-analysis/28672/

It is partially to reduce the air pressure in front of the vehicle, by directing it out the rear, and partially to provide the air bearings on which the cars ride. The actual propulsion will be by means of linear electric motors. The compressor needs about 325 kW. Of course, that is for Elon Musk's concept, and it might be possible for the Canadian version to use a more powerful motor/compressor to create a forward vacuum and rearward thrust.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

What about electric bus motors. 250kw, many in bone yards because the battery packs went south.


----------



## doginwater (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you for the suggestion, I will definitely look into that.


----------



## Jbrewer106 (May 7, 2015)

You could design you own using cad software , knowing what size berrings for load tourque etc, to save waight use more slots per phase ( I believe latest hybrids use more then 72 slots to cut down stator waight . look at class D and newer class E BLDC rotors. The shape of the copper determines the start current and the stability of rotor copper in the slot what has special paper and the laminent thickness ( eddy currents ) depth and coil thickness that the copper wire wraps around etc..... The more the copper the better also longer rotor ( pump and elevator motors ) and longer stator provides more tourque hence less wasted turn of wire from a percentage stand point is used at bend of ends vs travel length of stator where your want the high current to flow (class h wire ) or even better insulation is available in the Nucluer field where heat is really an issue to consider . It sounds like you have a little time and your ROI is ok since you need at least 4 to eight AC motors for your prototype. Go back to basics of amount of torque per slot T / ( m * i) = N * L * R* B wher m is both numer of wires in had (parallel * slots per phase , so 72 slot or 108 slots would be nice start . So radius of your motor you would use in a train should not be a big issue or even full size truck with heave duty springs a good size v8 w all the parts
Is over 800 pounds whare a Numa 440mm would work very nice also remember call a AC motor shop that could repair or sell you a nice heave duty rotor and get it balanced for at least 7500 rpm for 10000 rpm would be better and safer. Lubricant for berrings and a sealed stator oil coolant in side stator to keep the motor cool provided you have laminents wires sealed and use an oil filter even though electric motors are not like ice engines and rpm right type of oil is an insulator of current.
Square wire or bar wire or flat wire you may get better results. You want current flow low ohms the better, less heat that why larger motors have better eff. leave the switching to CPU and IGBT. Keep us posted on your endevers .


ishiwgao said:


> Duncan said:
> 
> 
> > What about train motors?
> ...


----------

